# Spyware again?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok Fritz you are treading a fine line here:

Spyware

It absolutely sickens me how legislators aren't even intellectually honest enough to call their bills what they are--counching things in terms of "protecting" or "looking out for consumers" is exactly the same argument that led to telephone (does anyone think phone service is better) and energy dergulation (Enron, California power outages) when such things are really intended to line the pockets of corporations.

I actually don't have a problem with deregulation, when enacted properly. I'm OK on corporations being freed from cumbersome regulations and being allowed to make money, but these things were created to benefit cetain companies with little regard beyond the colorful introductions to consumers.


----------

